# Chita



## Pasadena1944

Chita sure makes a Monday morning worth getting up.....


----------



## Fish fur

*title*

Are you talking about tarzan's monkey?


----------



## TIMBOv2

J. Rey on 2 is hotter.


----------



## KASH

Ron Trevino has a tough job.


----------



## 032490

Pics please.
Ken


----------



## Bocephus

Fish fur said:


> Are you talking about tarzan's monkey?


Chita... :biggrin:










Not Cheeta ! :spineyes:


----------



## cva34

She can brighten up a dreary day...


----------



## Mad Mike

She was looking good this morning.


----------



## teeroy

would


----------



## Category6

I wonder if she makes all those weird, exaggerated hand gestures in bed


----------



## HoustonKid

Category5 said:


> I wonder if she makes all those weird, exaggerated hand gestures in bed


You will have to ask her girlfriend. She no like the men.


----------



## okmajek

TIMBOv2 said:


> J. Rey on 2 is hotter.


X2


----------



## finkikin

Category5 said:


> I wonder if she makes all those weird, exaggerated hand gestures in bed


 I wouldn't care...



HC said:


> You will have to ask her girlfriend. She no like the men.


 What? Well, this opens up a whole new can of fantasy.


----------



## mastercylinder60

I'm dating her sister.


----------



## mstrelectricman

finkikin said:


> I wouldn't care...
> 
> What? Well, this opens up a whole new can of fantasy.


Yep! I don't want her to keep. My Mom wouldn't appreciate it one bit.


----------



## WillieT

mastercylinder said:


> I'm dating her sister.


Pics please.


----------



## fishingcacher

I wonder what the Norman number would be for today?


----------



## KASH

HC said:


> You will have to ask her girlfriend. She no like the men.


You are correct, she plays for the home team.hwell:


----------



## KEN KERLEY

Yeah, she and Jennifer on channel 2 are hot.


----------



## Flat Trout

MC dates her brother.


Brrrrr


----------



## smokinguntoo

Her forecast for today: Cold, but unfortunately not nippy.

SG2


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

*[I"]Chita sure makes a Monday morning worth getting up.....BY Pasadena 1944"
[/I]*

Tuesday morning too! She does have such a" bubbly" way of bringing in the day.

BTW, Nice purple dress there Chita, perfect color for a chilly morning!!!


----------



## tbone2374

032490 said:


> Pics please.
> Ken


Chita and Jennifer...


----------



## dbarham

Dominique


----------



## mstrelectricman

dbarham said:


> Dominique


I agree. I think that's all I better say.


----------



## WilliamH

Katherine and Lily are the best!


----------



## fwoodwader

I call B.S. on the ***** thing, I follow her on IG and she has posted some stuff about finding a man to treat her right yada yada yada.


----------



## KASH

fwoodwader said:


> I call B.S. on the ***** thing, I follow her on IG and she has posted some stuff about finding a man to treat her right yada yada yada.


OK woody, whose the woman she is on the lovers bridge with placing their lock, and that same woman is in 50% of her pictures. Maybe it's her mom, or maybe just a real good friend she went to Europe on vacation with last year, I don't know maybe your right. On a more troubling note, who else are you following on InstaGram?:slimer:


----------



## BretE

Hell, I have no idea what Instagram is but I catch the weather and traffic every morning......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokinguntoo

fwoodwader said:


> I call B.S. on the ***** thing, I follow her on IG and she has posted some stuff about finding a man to treat her right yada yada yada.


Can you say "smokescreen"?

SG2


----------



## spuds

About three weeks ago, a guy I work with swore his nephew was dating her. I told him about the gaplapper thing, and he just shrugged and said he knows for a fact that his nephew has been dating her. 

It's not unusual for a lot of gals to have tryouts as switch-hitters, so you never know. 

I thought for quite a while that Chita was living with a girl three houses up the street. Every morning I could hear a Porsche Cayman S taking off about 3:30 in the morning. Once I did catch a glimpse of the Porsche in the daylight, saw it was a blonde driving it that looked like it might be Chita. How many blondes go to work that time of day? Finally one day I got a better look at the blonde and it's not Chita, but pretty nice in her own right. Still not sure why she goes to work so early.


----------



## KASH

I can't, no no , can't say it. Classic spuds.


----------



## Bily Lovec

I see her @ Westside Tennis regularily. no dude in site...


----------



## Pasadena1944

Bily Lovec said:


> I see her @ Westside Tennis regularily. no dude in site...


I bet you go fishing all of the time and no woman around, does that mean that you are gay?????


----------



## Blk Jck 224

spuds said:


> Every morning I could hear a Porsche Cayman S taking off How many blondes go to work that time of day? Finally one day I got a better look at the blonde and it's not Chita, but pretty nice in her own right. Still not sure why she goes to work so early.


She's gotta work long hours to make that Porsche note. :walkingsm


----------



## spuds

KASH said:


> I can't, no no , can't say it. Classic spuds.


I should add that no disrespect intended and is used as a term of endearment only. 

I know for a fact that there are tough women fisherpeople on 2Cool, don't need an asswhippin.


----------



## 98aggie77566

I really don't know why many of us are hung up on the possibility that she may be gay.

You guys really didn't think you had a shot did you?

Just appreciate the eye candy for what it is...I don't care what team she is on.

I've seen enough Friday pics....aim lower


----------



## poppadawg

98aggie77566 said:


> I really don't know why many of us are hung up on the possibility that she may be gay.
> 
> You guys really didn't think you had a shot did you?
> 
> Just appreciate the eye candy for what it is...I don't care what team she is on.
> 
> I've seen enough Friday pics....aim lower


The hell you say. She wants me, she wants me bad.


----------



## Castaway2

the french got some nice eye candy durning the news 
MELISSA THEURIAU


----------



## Bozo

I'm dating Chita and her girlfriend (if she's got one).


----------



## misbhavn

Castaway2 said:


> the french got some nice eye candy durning the news
> MELISSA THEURIAU


She might be the hottest chick on the planet...next to my wife, of course.


----------



## Tail_Pincher

I've got a girl friend that is dating her ex boyfriend. 

I think we just all get these crazy ideas when we can't fathom why such a good lookin chick doesn't have a man with her all the time. My bet is she's bat chit crazy, not gay. All the hot ones are these days.


----------



## Castaway2

jtupper said:


> She might be the hottest chick on the planet...next to my wife, of course.


agreed..next to my wife (incase she gets on here)


----------



## 98aggie77566

Tail_Pincher said:


> I've got a girl friend that is dating her ex boyfriend.
> 
> I think we just all get these crazy ideas when we can't fathom why such a good lookin chick doesn't have a man with her all the time. My bet is she's bat chit crazy, not gay. All the hot ones are these days.


Now I am confused....why is your girlfriend dating someone else?

As for the bat chit crazy part....its like the old saying goes.

"No matter how pretty they are....somewhere, someone is tired of putting up with their chit".


----------



## Tail_Pincher

I'm married. 

It's a girl friend of mine...Not my girlfriend.


----------



## misbhavn

Castaway2 said:


> agreed..next to my wife (incase she gets on here)


**** shame she's married to some frenchy! sad3sm


----------



## Lat22

Bily Lovec said:


> I see her @ Westside Tennis regularily. no dude in site...


Good excuse to get back into the gym. Now where did I put my membership lanyard?


----------



## 98aggie77566

Lat22 said:


> Good excuse to get back into the gym. Now where did I put my membership lanyard?


Check under that pile of Twinkie wrappers....next to your work boots.

;-)


----------



## Category6

I believe the revelation of the as yet unknown (by me anyway) term 'gaplapper' to be the best thing to come from 2cool in several years...epic non-fail!


----------



## BretE

Category5 said:


> I believe the revelation of the as yet unknown (by me anyway) term 'gaplapper' to be the best thing to come from 2cool in several years...epic non-fail!


Lol.....I agree.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hydra Man

*For all you Chita fans's....*

Here's a nice video of her learning to pitch with Roger Clemens. Practicing throwing the opening ball out for the Skeeters game. Roger sure wasn't complaining....

http://www.khou.com/featured-content/First-pitch-Roger-Clemens-coaches-Chita-Johnson-256536031.html


----------



## Pasadena1944

watching her right now in a red dress...


----------



## tbone2374

Roger, could get in trouble, again!


----------



## esc

Pasadena1944 said:


> watching her right now in a red dress...


That dress is tight.
I completely missed the forecast.


----------



## Rubberback

esc said:


> That dress is tight.
> I completely missed the forecast.


She does the forecast? All I saw was BB & red.


----------



## SwampRat

A very nice start to a Friday...


----------



## sotol buster

Now I am confused. Is she learning to pitch for another team? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbt2

i like me some dominique, jennifer reyna, AND some lily jang. i can see why guys like chita, but she just doesn't "do it" for me.


----------



## mastercylinder60

Chita has nice hips.


----------



## TIMBOv2

mastercylinder said:


> Chita has nice hips.


And tatas


----------



## 98aggie77566

I wake up with Chita every morning....and she looked particularly striking this morning.

My wife swears that she is wearing some sorta spandex/compression/body suit....and that she cant be that smooth in that tight outfit.

I highlighted that her best assets are not in the suit.....or maybe they are being squeezed out of it.

For some reason, I didn't get breakfast cooked today?


----------



## MEGABITE

She threw out the first pitch at the Skeeters game yesterday. Jusssst a bit outside. But who cares? ha

http://www.khou.com/video/featured-...pitch-at-Skeeters-opening-game-256643381.html


----------



## BATWING

MEGABITE said:


> She threw out the first pitch at the Skeeters game yesterday. Jusssst a bit outside. But who cares? ha
> 
> http://www.khou.com/video/featured-...pitch-at-Skeeters-opening-game-256643381.html


Jumpy little thing aint she?


----------



## Texas Jeweler

I just shake my head when I read some of the garbage many of your post about something you know ZERO about. Ms. Johnson is a client and a good person. 

So many people request her time for events and she, as others, makes appearences and helps out. I do not think it may be long before she is offered even bigger money at the Network.

Very attractive, well spoken and just a delight to have when she is around. I am fortuniate to also have several other local news folks come in and not one of them is rude or uppity. They have all taken time to visit with out clients in my store and pose for a picture. 

:shamrock:


----------



## aguaflaca

I'm just gonna leave this right here.


----------



## Shaky

TIMBOv2 said:


> J. Rey on 2 is hotter.


x100!

I drive 8 miles to work on back country roads, I have 3 stop signs to navigate, and everyone of them is 90+ miles from Houston.......yet I am still glued to the tv in the am for a morning traffic report!

I think the wife has caught on though! Every time I turn around she changes the dang channel! lol


----------



## Rubberback

aguaflaca said:


> I'm just gonna leave this right here.


 Tight.


----------



## aguaflaca

Shaky said:


> x100!
> 
> I drive 8 miles to work on back country roads, I have 3 stop signs to navigate, and everyone of them is 90+ miles from Houston.......yet I am still glued to the tv in the am for a morning traffic report!
> 
> I think the wife has caught on though! Every time I turn around she changes the dang channel! lol


heck, I live in Port Lavaca and drive 10 miles to work. I could care less about Houston traffic, but still watch channel 3 traffic report. 
I give Chita & Jennifer equal opportunity viewing.


----------



## wiltray4000

TIMBOv2 said:


> J. Rey on 2 is hotter.


^^^^^^^^This


----------



## chumy

Shaky said:


> x100!
> 
> I drive 8 miles to work on back country roads, I have 3 stop signs to navigate, and everyone of them is 90+ miles from Houston.......yet I am still glued to the tv in the am for a morning traffic report!
> 
> I think the wife has caught on though! Every time I turn around she changes the dang channel! lol


stalker alert


----------



## Category6

Just so y'all know, some of these accusations are BS...I've been dating Chita as well as J. Rey off and on for months. My wife grouses a bit, but she understands.


----------



## poco jim

Category5 said:


> Just so y'all know, some of these accusations are BS...I've been dating Chita as well as J. Rey off and on for months. My wife grouses a bit, but she understands.


 Because your waking her up making noises while she's asleep and your DREAMING!:rotfl:


----------



## Blk Jck 224

Category5 said:


> Just so y'all know, some of these accusations are BS...I've been dating Chita as well as J. Rey off and on for months. My wife grouses a bit, but she understands.


LOL...Your wife would probably Luv on Chita or Jennifer if the truth were known.


----------



## tbone2374

...she swore to me, she wasn't in a committed relationship!


----------



## peckerwood

Rumor is the other Cheeta (stage name) grew up and married a lawyer from Illinois and now lives in a White House!


----------



## aguaflaca

just gonna leave this right here.


----------



## Rusty S

Hairdresser? rs


----------



## WoundedMinnow

Looks like Wayne newton lol

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback

aguaflaca said:


> just gonna leave this right here.


I like Chitas.


----------



## Last Drift

What a monkey women


----------



## tbone2374

Rubberback said:


> I like Chitas.


 C'mon back, is absolutely no threat, to Chita! What a flamer!


----------



## Rubberback

tbone2374 said:


> C'mon back, is absolutely no threat, to Chita! What a flamer!


Flame on!


----------



## Newbomb Turk

peckerwood said:


> Rumor is the other Cheeta (stage name) grew up and married a lawyer from Illinois and now lives in a White House!


Lol!!!!!


----------



## poco jim

peckerwood said:


> Rumor is the other Cheeta (stage name) grew up and married a lawyer from Illinois and now lives in a White House!


From all the pictures I've seen, I'm not sure the cheeta in the WH is female!


----------



## KarrMar

She-Boon


----------



## Rubberback

poco jim said:


> From all the pictures I've seen, I'm not sure the cheeta in the WH is female!


Are you blind?


----------



## Soapeddler

She's ok. I dig my SA girls more.

Ursula Pari



















Isis Romero



















Sent from somewhere in South Texas, usually, unless I'm somewhere else.


----------



## cubera

poco jim said:


> From all the pictures I've seen, I'm not sure the cheeta in the WH is female!


Hermaphrodite


----------



## waterdog

Dam, she has a ring on her finger this am. She getting hitched?


----------



## smokinguntoo

It's on her middle finger. 

SG2


----------



## tunchistheman

I think your girl likes the dark meat. Lol









Sent from my HTC6600LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Fuelin

*Chita a huntress too? Mmmmmm*

Omg


----------



## July Johnson

Lisa Hernandez on 11...........mmm mm! im getting hungry!


----------



## capn john

Fuelin said:


> Omg


I think you have the "caption this" picture


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Cast n' Blow...


----------



## Johnny9

I see she wears a ring on her 2nd finger on both hands. Does this mean she taken or just a dumb a** blonde and doesnt know what finger is used for a wedding ring. She's a keeper if she is married


----------



## Primer

juan said:


> I see she wears a ring on her 2nd finger on both hands. Does this mean she taken or just a dumb a** blonde and doesnt know what finger is used for a wedding ring. She's a keeper if she is married


I may be blind but I definitely don't see a ring on her left finger, but that's just me.


----------



## 007

KASH said:


> OK woody, whose the woman she is on the lovers bridge with placing their lock, and that same woman is in 50% of her pictures. Maybe it's her mom, or maybe just a real good friend she went to Europe on vacation with last year, I don't know maybe your right. On a more troubling note, who else are you following on InstaGram?:slimer:


...she does have pretty good taste....just saying...

.


----------



## poco jim

Yes she does, and I'm sure the taste reference was no pun intended! LOL


----------



## DSL_PWR

Understand she prefers her own kind and if not then dark meat is her thing. Ugh...trash

also her voice is annoying.


----------



## Primer

She makes quite a few posts that give the vibe that she would be in a relationship with this lucky man. Plenty of posts of them posing on hillsides and dinner dates and such. I could be wrong wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Gemini8

DSL_PWR said:


> Understand she prefers her own kind and if not then dark meat is her thing. Ugh...trash
> 
> also her *voice* is annoying.


^ This. She also has freakishly white teeth.


----------



## 007

DSL_PWR said:


> Understand she prefers her own kind and if not then dark meat is her thing. Ugh...trash
> 
> also her voice is annoying.


She doesn't say sixties right........ I think that kinda opens the door...


----------



## 007

Primer said:


> She makes quite a few posts that give the vibe that she would be in a relationship with this lucky man. Plenty of posts of them posing on hillsides and dinner dates and such. I could be wrong wouldn't be the first time.


Why do seem to be on top of this Austin? :ac550:


----------



## sotexhookset

tunchistheman said:


> I think your girl likes the dark meat. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6600LVW using Tapatalk


Those tiddies are real. Badass.


----------



## dbarham

X2


----------



## txjustin

DSL_PWR said:


> Understand she prefers her own kind and if not then dark meat is her thing. Ugh...trash
> 
> also her voice is annoying.


Seems to me you are wrong...

http://www.khou.com/story/entertain...alk-the-runway-at-love-fashion-show/23293241/


----------



## cubera

Looks pretty scripted to me.


----------



## MEGABITE

#GreasyPants
#AsSharpAsAMarble


----------



## Texas T

Digging up a thread over a year old?????


----------



## bassmaster2004

I have met her a couple times working as a auctioneer at Benefit auctions and she does have a Great guy and he is a big supporter of Charities in the Houston area. She is a very nice young lady.


----------



## chumy

Texas T said:


> Digging up a thread over a year old?????


Maybe ole Txjustin thinks he has a shot at her now? He sure seems to be keeping a close tab on her.


----------



## 24Buds

I just came to look at the pics.

Good day


----------



## txjustin

chumy said:


> Maybe ole Txjustin thinks he has a shot at her now? He sure seems to be keeping a close tab on her.


Actually I saw this on my news feed and remembered this thread. I guess us younger fellers have better memories than you old timers.

FYI, I'm happily married.


----------



## chumy

txjustin said:


> Actually I saw this on my news feed and remembered this thread. I guess us younger fellers have better memories than you old timers.
> 
> FYI, I'm happily married.


Who you calling old? I'm in my prime!! And i look it!!!! HAHAHHAA


----------



## txjustin

chumy said:


> Who you calling old? I'm in my prime!! And i look it!!!! HAHAHHAA


I was jokin bud. :brew2:


----------



## saltwaterfisherman

On the news this morning she said that he was her boyfriend.


----------



## TIMBOv2

Less jaw jacking more pictures please!!!


----------



## July Johnson

Yea I'd hit it...........


----------

